# Bath time



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day sun was out this morning been raining for quite some time thread started yesterday as what people may use for bathing pigeons's I have tried kitty litter trays but found them to be rather weak/flimsy so found round plastic tubs at $2 shop been using them for almost 12mths and I use pigeon bath salts from local produce agency enjoy the pics


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are cute shots. Thanks. If you can find the heavier kitty litter pans, they're great, and the birds have a lot more room to splash around. Or the sterilite clear plastic boxes are good too.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They do love their baths! They'll all try to squeeze in to one tiny pan, they're so anxious to bathe. Whoever said pigeons are dirty really didn't know pigeons.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

wish mine squeeze in like your. they always fight. lols


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

ill get like 6 birds in a one bird bath its funny and they will bang heads ..


----------



## pigeonpower! (Jul 1, 2011)

I totally agree with Garye. I hate it when people say that they are dirty city scavengers. It irritates me so much.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a pig slop pan its 4" deep x 16" wide  i think that will be big enough for 7 birds to start it was only $3.98 at tractor supply


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

cute pic's by the way  love the fantails


----------

